# ESV Reformation Study Bible (2nd Edition) - Genuine Leather



## Berean (Mar 15, 2009)

Grace Alone said:


> It's Monday now!
> 
> I want to buy this Bible, too, so I hope you ask your question again!



OK Janis, I'll ask again (bless you). 

For the owners of the ESV Reformation Study Bible (2nd Edition) - from P & R Publishing (Ligonier) I need your input. I’m considering purchasing one of these but apparently there have been changes between 2005 and now. Later versions say they now include color maps in the back. 

I read most of the earlier threads here including the one where Ligonier gave away copies for a donation. I currently use the MacArthur Study Bible NASB Large Print which I love. It’s a whopper of a book but worth it. I’d like the ESV-RSB to use as an addition.

I’m concerned about the type size. Supposedly the MacArthur bible is 13 point and the notes 11 point. It’s readable but I wouldn’t want it much smaller for my 60 year old eyes. The ESV-RSB is said to be 10.25 points at the Ligonier site. Font, paper, and white space can make a difference too. Thoughts?

Ligonier has it for 42.00 + unknown shipping. Westminster has it for 41.99 + $4 UPS ground. Suggestions on where to buy?

Thanks for your insights and comments.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 15, 2009)

Norm, I think the mods would prefer it if you discussed buying something (even a Bible!) on some other day than Sunday.


----------



## Berean (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry, I assumed it was okay since the forum wasn't closed on Sunday and purchasing a laptop computer was being discussed.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/any-thoughts-notebook-computers-45307/


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 16, 2009)

I can see how you would be able to assume that, I am with you


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 16, 2009)

It's Monday now!

I want to buy this Bible, too, so I hope you ask your question again!


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 16, 2009)

I will just tell you the parts I can confirm. I know that the new edition has the latest revisions to the ESV text, and as you said, the maps are added. The type is supposedly the same as the first edition. One reason I prefer this Bible is the type size. Most of the Crossway ESV's have smaller type (9 points or so) unless you get large print, and then you get a huge Bible with no notes. The MacArthur Bible definitely has larger print at 13 points. I am pretty comfortable with the Reformation Study Bible but I still have to use reading glasses!

I do have the first edition of the Reformation Study Bible, but I'd like to have the new edition. So that is why I was curious about your question! I normally buy books at a discount, but I don't want to accidentally get the first edition again, so I'll likely order from Ligonier. (And by the way, I can't imagine anything wrong with asking about Bible type size on the Lord's Day.)


----------



## Berean (Mar 16, 2009)

Some info from Ligonier



> Do you have a large print version of the Bible?
> 
> Unfortunately, we do not have a large print version of either the New Geneva Study Bible or The Reformation Study Bible. _We do continue to monitor feedback on this possibility, and if there is enough demand, we may consider producing one in the future_.



Sample chapters in PDF

Ligonier Ministries | A Closer Look

Other FAQs

Ligonier Ministries | FAQ

Ligonier says, "The ESV text is 10.25 point and the study notes are smaller in size at around 8 point."


----------



## BG (Mar 16, 2009)

I wonder if they upgraded the leather? My last one was not that great.


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 17, 2009)

WDG said:


> I wonder if they upgraded the leather? My last one was not that great.



I read that they thought so, too, and intended to upgrade the leather. But I haven't been able to compare the two yet to confirm that.


----------



## Berean (Mar 17, 2009)

WDG said:


> I wonder if they upgraded the leather? My last one was not that great.



Apparently they have, Bill. 



> *Will there be an upgrade in leather anytime soon?*
> 
> The current leather versions of The Reformation Study Bible (ESV) are printed in genuine leather and not bonded leather. Even so, there will more than likely be an upgrade in the leather quality for the fourth printing of the Bible, which will probably occur in 2008.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 17, 2009)

What I'd like to see them do is add all the reformed confessions in the back like the spirit of the reformation did.


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, I finally have been able to compare the old edition and new edition side by side, and there does not seem to be a huge difference in the leather. The new one might have a slightly thicker leather, but it is hard to tell for sure. There are 4 pages of colored maps in the back (8 maps), so that is about the only visible difference.


----------

